# Bono Pegge



## David Krider (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything I see and read about this dog is top shelf. Breeding, performance, and high percent production. Courage, nerves, a real bite, and an off switch.

When he was sold to the USA at a young age, where did he go, was he bred often, and what happened to Bono and his bloodline? 

There are probably several forum members that know the history, and I would really like to know what happened after he got to the USA.

Where can I find more of his genetics now?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

David Krider said:


> Everything I see and read about this dog is top shelf. Breeding, performance, and high percent production. Courage, nerves, a real bite, and an off switch.
> 
> When he was sold to the USA at a young age, where did he go, was he bred often, and what happened to Bono and his bloodline?
> 
> ...


 Gerben is proberbly the best to tell you that, as he bred the dog. 
Great upclose Rambo Rossum, Arras Derks, Duco II Seggers and Marko Pegge bloodline.
Only had about 8 breedings in Holland before been sold to the States where he disappeared from the genepool forever. His mother and father both went to states as well and did nothing.
I heard a rumour that he ended up in the Czech Republic where he sired some nice FCI litters.
Hans sold Bono as he wasnt as flashy or spectacular as his young up comming Dutchie by the name of Rudie. 
After Bono was sold they started to see his offspring mature and were kinda sorry they had sold him.
As he was only bred a few times his blood is limited. Best way to bring him in is from litters with Black. Some super Dutchies came from that combo. But most Bono offspring are in the 8-9 years of age now.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

So you're saying the pups didn't show much until they got older or matured. Were they just slow to mature? I know we would all like to see a pup straight from the womb biting biting biting. Some very nice dogs come on latter and will work just fine. IMO.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> So you're saying the pups didn't show much until they got older or matured. Were they just slow to mature? I know we would all like to see a pup straight from the womb biting biting biting. Some very nice dogs come on latter and will work just fine. IMO.


 Not really, just he was sold not long after the majority of pups were born so by the time they were comming back to be sold as police dogs Bono was long gone. Biggest problem for Bono is he wasnt a spectacular attacker like a Rudie or Arras Pegge were. Good pups are a time a dozen in Holland so they dont tend to get overly excited by them.


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

i can ask Hans Pegge for you if u want me to?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the story is was that he was the best breeding stud percentage wise.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I had a Bono Pegge son. Mother was a Marco Pegge daughter.
Bought him from Hans when he was 7 months old. He was on the full bite suit then, with impressive grips and already a nice out too, so I wouldn’t say he was a late maturer.

He was a nice dog with very good grips. Good personal protection dog.
What didn’t work out is when we wanted the very clean outs and the 100% control. He couldn’t take that stress.
If we asked that from him, then he lost his charisma. If he was allowed to be a bit dirty in the outs and the control, he did impressive bite work.
I placed him as a military service dog and he had a great career there. He passed their tests with glamour and was known to be one of their best dogs.

He’ll be 10yrs old in October so I don’t know if he’s still working or retired. 
Bought him shortly before Bono was sold so I guess the youngest offspring in Europe won’t be much younger then he is.


----------

